# Can budgies get the poop scared out of them?



## FlightFox (Oct 2, 2014)

So I came home yesterday and everything was fine with Bertie but when I took a closer look at his cage I noticed a bunch of watery dropping under one of his favourite perches. The droppings were formed but there seemed to be quite a bit of urine. I monitored him the rest of the night and everything seemed fine including his poop. Today when I got home no unusal droppings everything is normal.

Now yesterday there was a pretty violent storm during the day and I'm wondering if that freaked him out enough cause him to literally poop himself. we've had violent storms before but I've always been there.

Thoughts?


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

That seems very possible. When budgies get stressed/scared, their poops can be very watery. It happens to our Penry on occasion. The fact that Bertie's droppings normalized makes me think there was a stressful period when the storm was happening that made his poop watery. If you think about it, this happens to humans too-- when humans are anxious/nervous/stressed it can be reflected in their poop!

Sometimes, I even think Penry will get a little over-excited and drop a poop that way.  If he sees a bath, or gets let out of his cage after a while inside, he will do a funny little dance and poop immediately. Crazy birds!


----------



## FlightFox (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks. That's kinda what I suspected but I'm never sure when it comes to bird anatomy. Also there sneaky hiding It when they are sick


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes stress and excitement are sure to produce Poop.
the first thing Budget does when let out is fly straight to my shoulder and you guessed it !


----------

